# Home sharing not working on new iphone 5s



## Shogun00 (Mar 30, 2011)

I have a PC & the new iPhone 5s. I turned on home sharing and my iPhone only plays songs I have purchased they iTunes, the rest of my library of songs show up, but when I go to play it automatically skips them until it gets to a song that was purchased thru iTunes, someone please HELP. Many thanks


----------

